# Goodby Coco



## hrle9406 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi, my name is Sam. Back in December 2007 my wife and I adopted a rescue named Coco. Some of from back then my remember him. He came from the Sayerville Shelter. When his foster Karen L., got him in Feb. 2007, he was 140 pounds. She got him down to 85 pounds. When we adopted him in december, we drove 2 1/2 hours in a snow storm to pick him up. As you all know there is an adjustment period for both dog and new family, but we all adjusted well. He became a big part of our family. I constantly told him he had the wrong name, he should have been named Shadow because every time I looked around he was there. (I loved it). We went through hot spots, him eating objects and of course his separation anxiety and thyroid problem. But through it all we became closer and closer. A year and a half ago, I started working from home and while on the computer he was right next to my chair, if I left the room after 30 seconds he came looking for me. Well Sunday when he, my wife and I returned as usual when we got within a few blocks from the house he got excited. We got to the house again as usual he burst through the door almost running over the cat and right to his water bowl. he drank water and then it happened he attempted to retch was crying and could not get comfortable, I immediate recognized it as "bloat" I took him to University of PA Vet Hospital. The prognosis was not good, due to his age of 11 years and he recently was diagnosed with an irregular heart beat my wife and I made a very difficult decision. I lost my buddy, pal and loyal companion. The house just isn't the same.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry. It is so difficult to lose such a faithful and devoted friend. There is a big hole left behind, and there are some dark days ahead for a bit. 

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I recently lost my 11 year old girl. The hole they leave in our hearts is huge. Forever would not be long enough for them to stay with us. It is hard to do so now but try to take comfort that you gave him a wonderful, loving home for the last 4 years of his life and he obviously loved you just as much. 

RIP Coco, may you romp and play freely at the Bridge with my beloved Tessa and all of the other beloved and lost furkids that wait patiently for us to arrive.


----------

